# by order of the....crap



## DramaDork626 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, i was going for proclaim liberty
Notice the bottom sentance "By order of the.." and I forget what the last word was supposed to be but.. eh heh...


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 17, 2005)

... is it "Assembly"?

just a guess


----------



## tempra (Aug 17, 2005)

I think it's bang on - nothing like liberating your ass once in a while!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

haha


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 2, 2005)

*breathe*


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

hahahah thats funny


----------

